# Any idea what would have caused this?



## Orebma (Aug 27, 2021)

My sister sent me this video about a soap she was gifted (NOT BY ME! lol) and tried. I've never seen this before - any idea what the slime is?


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 27, 2021)

What in the actual [email protected]? It looks like someone made melt and pour and added honey and oats to it to me


----------



## Orebma (Aug 27, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> What in the actual [email protected]? It looks like someone made melt and pour and added honey and oats to it to me


actually yes - that makes sense


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 27, 2021)

Almost any lye soap will turn to snot like that if it sits in water long enough. That looks like a oat bar that sat in water for a couple day.

This snot is why you can't dissolve a bar of lye soap to make a liquid, it just goes gross.

If this is your sister holding that bar, tell her to use a soap dish that drains well and allows to soap to thoroughly dry between uses.


----------



## Orebma (Aug 27, 2021)

Apparently there are no oats in it but it has a bubbly texture - weird


----------



## amd (Aug 27, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> This snot is why you can't dissolve a bar of lye soap to make a liquid, it just goes gross.


OT: but there is a local soapmaker who does just that and sells it as hand soap. You could not pay me to use it, much less give up my own money for it.

Back on Topic: I agree, possibly a higher oleic recipe as well, which contributes to the snottiness. I wonder if part of the bubbly texture is simply lather that allowed to dry? I'm not really sure.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 27, 2021)

Orebma said:


> View attachment 60434
> Apparently there are no oats in it but it has a bubbly texture - weird


@Obsidian  you are so right good catch. That bar looks like a nightmare


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 27, 2021)

amd said:


> OT: but there is a local soapmaker who does just that and sells it as hand soap. You could not pay me to use it, much less give up my own money for it.
> 
> Back on Topic: I agree, possibly a higher oleic recipe as well, which contributes to the snottiness. I wonder if part of the bubbly texture is simply lather that allowed to dry? I'm not really sure.



I tried it early in my soap making journey. Started as a half a bar in a few ounces of water, by the time I stopped messing with it, I was up to a gallon of water and it was still a giant blob of snot.
I kept it under my sink for months, adding more water every few weeks. Was pretty amazing to see the transformation but I wouldn't use it either.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 27, 2021)

Orebma said:


> Apparently there are no oats in it but it has a bubbly texture - weird



Could just be from the surface absorbing water unevenly.
Just for the fun of it, take a small piece of your soap and cover it with water for a few days. You'll see how lye soap behaves in water, it really is pretty amazing.


----------



## KudzuGoddess (Aug 28, 2021)

Could the texture be from a hot process method gone wrong?


----------



## Quilter99755 (Aug 28, 2021)

KudzuGoddess said:


> Could the texture be from a hot process method gone wrong?


I've done plenty of HP soap, some of which didn't go quite as planned, but have never had anything like this snotty mess. I'd have to say that it was sitting in water, but if she is caring for it properly then I haven't a clue.  I've used oats in soap, both whole oats and ground oats and it's never looked like that. I have not used honey in soap so don't know how it would HP.


----------



## Orebma (Aug 28, 2021)

Thanks everyone - lots of interesting feedback. I'll try the soak my own soap in water thing to see what happens (feels sacrilegious but all in the name of learning and growth!)   )


----------



## Bubble Agent (Aug 28, 2021)

If it hasn`t been sitting in a pool of water for a period of time, perhaps a high oleic soap (EVOO) with an overly excessive superfat?
No green faced reaction emoticon available, which was my initial reaction, so I`ll add it here. Eeep


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm thinking a high oleic soap as well due to the stringy sticky nature of the goo. That's assuming this is basically soap -- there isn't some other additive in there that's causing this to happen. A soap that's lower in oleic acid gets mushy and goopy when soaked in water, but it is much less likely to be stringy and gelatinous like this one is.

I'm, um, er, thinking a green faced emoticon is also a good choice for my reaction to this soap. Ewwwww.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Aug 28, 2021)

*Natto*


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 28, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> *Natto*


I actually like natto


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## TennisGirl (Aug 28, 2021)

My first guess was that they added too much honey to some M&P that never mixed in well. But then those later pictures look like partial gel in CP.  Whatever it is, I don't think I'd use it.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 29, 2021)

I can't see the video!  I wanna see it and go eeeeewwwwww too!

ETA:  Eeeeeeeewwwwww!  I opened SMF in Firefox which allowed me to view it.  DO you know where she got it?  What's in it?  Looks like porridge and honey.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 29, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> *Natto*


Natto doesn't deserve to be insulted like that.


----------



## Orebma (Aug 29, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I can't see the video!  I wanna see it and go eeeeewwwwww too!
> 
> ETA:  Eeeeeeeewwwwww!  I opened SMF in Firefox which allowed me to view it.  DO you know where she got it?  What's in it?  Looks like porridge and honey.


It was in a gift basket from Aus from one of her clients


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 29, 2021)

Orebma said:


> I've never seen this before - any idea what the slime is?


Ewwww. That looks just like the slime on a 100% HO Sunflower Oil or Olive Oil bar -- even after a 3-month cure. Some people love it!   Not me! That's exactly why I developed *ZNSC*! As for the texture, it looks like the bar has severe "partial gel" -- probably wasn't cooked long enough. Not sure. 


ResolvableOwl said:


> *Natto*


Ewwww again. Fascinating though. Thanks for sharing @ResolvableOwl ! I think.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 29, 2021)

Orebma said:


> It was in a gift basket from Aus from one of her clients


Maybe her client doesn't like her very much?


----------



## Orebma (Aug 29, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Maybe her client doesn't like her very much?


Lol - maybe!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 29, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I can't see the video!  I wanna see it and go eeeeewwwwww too!
> 
> ETA:  Eeeeeeeewwwwww!  I opened SMF in Firefox which allowed me to view it.  DO you know where she got it?  What's in it?  Looks like porridge and honey.


I tried Safari and Chrome on my iPad with no luck.  Do some eeeeeewwwwwwing for me!


----------



## Quanta (Aug 29, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I tried Safari and Chrome on my iPad with no luck.  Do some eeeeeewwwwwwing for me!


I got a screenshot of the worst of it. You can do your own eeeeeewwwwwwing now (you're welcome!):


----------



## Carly B (Aug 29, 2021)

Cat&Oak said:


> I actually like natto



 You can have mine.  Take the balut too, while you're at it.  Bleah.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Aug 29, 2021)

I cant load the video either' gosh darn it' I wanted to see " this soap train wreck' it in living color" .

I'm so glad this NASTY Soap' isn't mine posted for the world to see HeHeHe .   

Love your expert advise from a few of you as to what could of caused this.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 29, 2021)

Quanta said:


> I got a screenshot of the worst of it. You can do your own eeeeeewwwwwwing now (you're welcome!):


OMG, I‘m speechless


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 30, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'm so glad this NASTY Soap' isn't mine posted for the world to see HeHeHe .


 So true! Me too!


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 30, 2021)

Carly B said:


> You can have mine.  Take the balut too, while you're at it.  Bleah.


I draw the line at balut although my husband likes it hahahah


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm sorry that I googled balut. . . .


----------



## Mistrael (Aug 30, 2021)

Wow, that "soapmaker" has got PROBLEMS.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 30, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sorry that I googled balut. . . .



Sorry.  I should've put up a warning sign.  

@Cat&Oak, dinnertime at your house must be really "interesting."


----------



## Arimara (Aug 30, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sorry that I googled balut. . . .


Sometimes, it's okay to ask what something is. It would have saved you from that truth you can't unsee now.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 30, 2021)

It's okay guys.  I'm not really disturbed.  I think.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 30, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> It's okay guys.  I'm not really disturbed.  I think.


A job in food service can help lessen the impact, maybe.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Aug 30, 2021)

Carly B said:


> Sorry.  I should've put up a warning sign.
> 
> @Cat&Oak, dinnertime at your house must be really "interesting."


We lived in Okinawa Japan for 8 years so we have adventurous palates


----------



## KudzuGoddess (Aug 31, 2021)

Hey all, could this have had an additive put in to "lower the PH"? I have heard that you can't lower the PH and expect a bar to stay together but I always just thought that it wouldn't harden up.


----------



## CpnDouchette (Sep 1, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sorry that I googled balut. . . .



Risky click of the day.... and there goes my appetite.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 1, 2021)

Please be warned, there's a difference between hearing about balut and actually seeing it. Please just ask, especially if you're squeemish. You cannot unsee it and to me, century eggs look far more appealing.


----------



## linne1gi (Sep 1, 2021)

That is some really disgusting looking soap!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 1, 2021)

KudzuGoddess said:


> Hey all, could this have had an additive put in to "lower the PH"? I have heard that you can't lower the PH and expect a bar to stay together but I always just thought that it wouldn't harden up.



Soap is an alkaline product and needs to remain so. Once you start to lower the pH it degrades.


----------

